# Custom Jig Rod



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Just finished this rod last night. :brew:

Its a BH 350g (acid) with Fugi Alcon guides and ALPS reel seat.

My Avet HooX is a perfect match and looks great on the rod:dance:

Can't wait to put a bend in it on the Big E trip in June:doowapsta


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Very nice..... How do you like that HX. I'm looking at the HXJ or a JM and can't decide.


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

that rod is sweet bro.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! I've not had any issues (so far) with my Avets MXL's or HX's

But i've heard good things about JM also. 

Thanks again


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Really nice look'n rod.. Your quite a craftsman..

Congrats...

hog


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks Hog


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Thats a sweet combo. Looks like a fish catching machine.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks Rockfish!


----------

